# confused on types of brushes and combs, and wet/dry brushing



## dogclass (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi,
I've had my dog for two years now, and I've been using the following combs/brushes. I wasn't sure what they're called, so I'm going by this page:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2095&aid=789

I've read you're not suppose to use a bristle brush on a long hair dog (see picture of my dog in the image below). But what's the difference between a bristle brush and a pin brush? According to the picture on peteducation, they look the same.

Here's the tools I use. Can you look at it and my dog and tell me if I'm doing anything wrong, or maybe I'm not using the best tool?

1. Pin Brush: for picking up dead fur, does a good job it seems. It's like the pin brush in the picture, where the ends of the pins have little balls of metal, and the blue thing that the pins sit in flexes.

2. Shedding "rake" - I use the "Shedzilla" version, for really getting his thick fur on his rear end. I don't use it much, because it seems so tough. I let him tell me if it's too much, and he seems ok with it.

3. greyhound comb (not pictured): I don't know why I use this one, but I like to use it at the end to straighten him out. Mostly use it to pick the fur off the pin brush.

I also have a "slicker brush", but I don't use it because it seems like the pins on it would scratch skin? Is that true?

I also recently brought what looks like a greyhound comb, but the pins rotate. I'm not sure how to use this, but it's got a ergonomic handle so it's easier to use than the non-handled grayhound comb.

Here's a picture of what my dog looks like:










He has a double coat. Longish outer coat. Really thick fur on his rump. We think his part collie and with some kind of shepherd something.

I usually brush him dry because it's so difficult to brush him when wet. I've read here multiple times that you shouldn't brush a dog with dry fur because it'll damage the fur? But, his fur kind of get crimps in it when it's wet, so it's really really hard to brush. And when wet, there's more friction between fur and comb. I would imagine this friction would make all wet dogs very difficult to brush? Is that not true? How are you guys doing it?

Does that brushing wet fur directive apply to all dogs and all fur types?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

The fur should be damp when brushed, you don't have to completely wet him down. Spray him a few times with water and brush then comb him out. I read this single change in grooming is why Afghan Hounds have the coats they do today versus the scruffy medium length coats back when. Dry brushing breaks coat!

I do brush or comb Max dry after a bath. That gets out loads of fur that would end up in the house the following week. 

I love the kind of shedding rake pictured in the link. The heavy bar pushes it down, you don't. That makes it difficult for me to use as I get impatient but my daughter would use it on Sassy to very good effect. Just put the tines on the coat and pull without pushing it down. As you get out the loose undercoat the tines will go all the way to the skin. I don't get anything out of Max's coat with it.

Max has the sort of coat your dog has and a shedzilla didn't work on him at all. I use a Mars Coat King to keep his coat cleared of old undercoat. Graco suggests using a flea comb to really get undercoat out which does work well but hurts Max more and takes longer.

Use the greyhound comb to finish. That means checking all over that you haven't missed any snarls.

I think you are doing a great job. He is gorgeous!


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

Like Kathyy said you don't want the coat 'wet' just use a spray bottle as you brush. If your dog is part Collie you might have success line brushing him. That's what we do w/the Shelties (and Collies). You can google or youtube it and find detailed instructions. It sounds like a bit of work but once you get the hang of it it's actually not bad and goes pretty quickly. 

I use a pin brush, slicker and spray bottle of water for basic grooming. For the pin brush I'd suggest you get one without the round balls on the ends. Those can grab any knots and break hair as well.


----------

